# Material wird knapp...



## MFreiberger (10 Juni 2021)

Moin Zusammen,

stellt ihr auch fest, dass Material knapp wird, sich Lieferfristen ins unermessliche erhöhen, Material teuerer wird...

Anscheinend schlägt die Materialknappheit jetzt vol durch. Bisher war ja eher die Bauwirtschaft betroffen. Wir warten schon ein Wochen auf Steuerungen...
Ehrlich gesagt versuchen wir jetzt schnell alles für die laufenden Aufträge zu bekommen und dann muss man mal schauen, wie wir in Zukunft anbieten (Material nach Tagespreis?!)?

Wie macht ihr das?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2021)

wir merken das auch, Klemmen sind gerade ein Thema bei uns.

Warum wird auf einmal alles so Knapp?

Ein Bereich kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber so allgemein über alles.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juni 2021)

Beim aktuellen Projekt Lieferzeiten für manche Teile 18 Wochen.
Querbeet vom Schütz (6 Wochen) über Umrichter (18 Wochen) bis hin zu simplen X-Codierten M12-Leitungen (16 Wochen).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Beim aktuellen Projekt Lieferzeiten für manche Teile 18 Wochen.
> Querbeet vom Schütz (6 Wochen) über Umrichter (18 Wochen) bis hin zu simplen X-Codierten M12-Leitungen (16 Wochen).


Dito, einfachstes Material teilweise ca. 12 Wochen, für einen Phoenix Stecker wurde mir gestern Anfang 2022 als LT mitgeteilt.


----------



## roboticBeet (10 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dito, einfachstes teilweise Material ca. 12 Wochen, für einen Phoenix Stecker wurde mir gestern Anfang 2022 als LT mitgeteilt.



Kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Teilweise hilft es noch abseits des eigenen Standard-Lieferanten oder Standard-Großhändlers zu schauen


----------



## infomike (10 Juni 2021)

Wir merken das auch ganz gewaltig.

Lieferzeiten bis Mitte 2022. Vereinzelt um Lieferfähig zu bleiben haben wir schon bei Conrad usw. eingekauft für einen Schweine Preis.


----------



## trobo (10 Juni 2021)

Das liegt vorallem an der Kunststoffknappheit aktuell, so war auch die Aussage von Siemens was uns aktuell bis zu 8-12 Wochen Lieferzeit beschert.









						Kunststoffe nach wie vor knapp, Preise steigen weiter
					

Der Mittelstand im bvse steht für Sekundärrohstoffe, Recycling, Entsorgung und arbeitet für eine Wirtschaft, die Wert legt auf Nachhaltigkeit und Ressourceneffizienz.




					www.bvse.de
				




Und leider sind gerade hier überall unsäglich viele verschiedene Kunststofftypen drinne...


----------



## Captain Future (10 Juni 2021)

Ja das liegt viel am Kunststoff…..
Verdrahtungskanal war im März eine Erhöhung von 12% und letzte Woche kam ein Schreiben mit Erhöhung zum 01.07 um 
weitere 18%….. macht dann schon 30% in 6 Monate


----------



## trobo (11 Juni 2021)

Das einzig Gute an der Sache ist *hust*, dass jeder gleichermaßen betroffen....


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Juni 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ja das liegt viel am Kunststoff…..
> Verdrahtungskanal war im März eine Erhöhung von 12% und letzte Woche kam ein Schreiben mit Erhöhung zum 01.07 um
> weitere 18%….. macht dann schon 30% in 6 Monate


Äh, mit Prozentrechnen hast Du es nicht so, oder?
Wenn erst um 12% erhöht wurde und dann der neue Preis um 18% erhöht wird landest Du bei über 32% Erhöhung gegenüber dem ursprünglichen Preis.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juni 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Äh, mit Prozentrechnen hast Du es nicht so, oder?
> Wenn erst um 12% erhöht wurde und dann der neue Preis um 18% erhöht wird landest Du bei über 32% Erhöhung gegenüber dem ursprünglichen Preis.


Für die Buchhalter unter euch : 32,16%


----------



## Heinileini (11 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für die Buchhalter unter euch : 32,16%


Und ich dachte immer, das seien die Tricks der Politiker, um die SteuerErhöhungen harmlos aussehen zu lassen ... (z.B., als die MWSt von 16% auf 19% um "nur" 3% erhöht wurde)  Irgendjemand hat dann die "ProzentPunkte" eingeführt ... und damit das Chaos leider nur noch vergrössert.
Ich bewundere auch immer wieder, wie so mancher akribisch mit Kalorien herumrechnet und noch nicht einmal weiss, dass 1 cal etwas anderes als 1 kcal ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juni 2021)

3 Prozentpunkte erhöht hört sich wohl Massenverträglicher an als 2,59%.


----------



## Captain Future (11 Juni 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Äh, mit Prozentrechnen hast Du es nicht so, oder?
> Wenn erst um 12% erhöht wurde und dann der neue Preis um 18% erhöht wird landest Du bei über 32% Erhöhung gegenüber dem ursprünglichen Preis.


Ne wenn ich mal schnell was schreibe.... Sorry lieber Oliver ich hoffe du kannst es mir vergeben......


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juni 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ne wenn ich mal schnell was schreibe.... Sorry lieber Oliver ich hoffe du kannst es mir vergeben......


Ich hätte es wohl genau so geschrieben


----------



## Captain Future (11 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich hätte es genau so geschrieben


Ja wenn man auf der Couch mit dem IPad liegt und im Kopfrechnen so schwach ist wie der nette Captain... 
Zum Glück habe ich ja die Olivia die meinen kleinen Fehler korrigiert....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juni 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ja wenn man auf der Couch mit dem IPad liegt...


Homeoffice?


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Juni 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ja wenn man auf der Couch mit dem IPad liegt und im Kopfrechnen so schwach ist wie der nette Captain...
> Zum Glück habe ich ja die Olivia die meinen kleinen Fehler korrigiert....


Hör bloß mit Olivia auf. Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen sollte ich Olivia heißen falls bei der Geburt dieses seltsame Anhängsel gefehlt hätte.


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Juni 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ne wenn ich mal schnell was schreibe.... Sorry lieber Oliver ich hoffe du kannst es mir vergeben......


Grad so.
😉


----------



## knabi (13 Juni 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich bewundere auch immer wieder, wie so mancher akribisch mit Kalorien herumrechnet und noch nicht einmal weiss, dass 1 cal etwas anderes als 1 kcal ist.


Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, daß "Kalorie" bereits vor Jahrzehnten durch "Joule" abgelöst wurde. Aber egal, in den Nachrichten werden ja die Geschwindigkeiten auch immer in "Stundenkilometern" angegeben... wie war das im Physikunterricht.... v=s/t....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Heinileini (13 Juni 2021)

Ja, Holger, das war sogar schon zu meiner Schulzeit (bis 1969) so, dass wir auf das MKSA-System getrimmt wurden. Und die "Formel" 1 J = 1 Nm = 1 Ws habe ich seit damals immer noch im Kopf.
Damals habe ich auch gelernt, dass Geschwindigkeit z.B. in Kilometer pro Stunde angegeben wird und nicht in StundenKilometern, was dem Produkt aus Stunden und Kilometern entsprechen soll (km * h statt km/h).
Und ich weiss sogar, dass 1 Kilo nicht ein Mass für das Gewicht ist, sondern "nur" der Faktor 1000 (im Falle von 'k' und der Faktor 1024 im Falle von 'K' - aber nicht einmal das wird wirklich einheitlich gehandhabt) mit ohne jegliche MassEinheit.

Tja, und ein gutes halbes Jahrhundert später bewährt sich mal wieder der Spruch "old habits die hard".


----------



## Frohnius (16 Juni 2021)

zur info und ohne werbung machen zu wollen:

wer probleme hat, zb messwandler, trennverstärker, temperaturmessumformer, ex-schnittstellen usw zu bekommen ...





__





						Signalverarbeitungsgeräte für die Prozessindustrie
					

Ihr Experte für Signalverarbeitung - Temperaturmessumformer und  -sensoren, Ex-Schnittstellen, Kommunikationsschnittstellen, Trennverstärkern und Anzeigen




					www.prelectronics.com
				




hat keine lieferprobleme, da sie ihre bauteile ausschließlich aus europa beziehen ...


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> hat keine lieferprobleme, da sie ihre bauteile ausschließlich aus europa beziehen ...



Also ganz ehrlich ... Das fällt mir schwer zu glauben.
Du kannst heute schlichtweg keine Elektronik mehr mit Bauteilen nur aus Europa bauen.


----------



## Frohnius (16 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich ... Das fällt mir schwer zu glauben.
> Du kannst heute schlichtweg keine Elektronik mehr mit Bauteilen nur aus Europa bauen.


hmm also mein kundenbetreuer hat mir das heute am tele so mitgeteilt ... 
und weiter erklärt, als eher kleines unternehmen mit nur 45mio umsatz kaufen sie nur ein paar mal jährlich größere mengen ein ...

ich würde das jetzt mal nicht grundlos bezweifeln


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> hmm also mein kundenbetreuer hat mir das heute am tele so mitgeteilt ...
> und weiter erklärt, als eher kleines unternehmen mit nur 45mio umsatz kaufen sie nur ein paar mal jährlich größere mengen ein ...
> 
> ich würde das jetzt mal nicht grundlos bezweifeln


Das heißt im Klartext, dass sie einfach genügend Material am Lager haben und nach Bedarf fertigen.
Elektronikfertigung ist heute so hoch automatisiert, dass der Standort fast keine Rolle mehr spielt.
Nur mal Beispiel:
Wenn du heute eine Platine zu Hause designst, kannst du Layout und Bestückung online zum Fertiger nach China hochladen.
Die fertigen Teile hast du innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen. Manche Hersteller bieten dir ihren Katalog mit verfügbaren Bauteilen vorab zum Download an damit du dein Layout anpassen kannst.


----------

